# Has anyone heard from Debbie "Zhima"



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I lost her contact info during the crash and havent seen her back yet?

Sherry


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

she is in taiwan for holidays!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Deb is away, should be back in a few weeks....


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Debbie is in town*

Hello, 
She is in town.
I was at her place picking some shrimps yesterday.


----------

